# SSBBWs - A Rude Contest but a chance to win big bucks



## SoVerySoft (Oct 25, 2006)

OK, I know this is kind of obnoxious, but I thought I'd post it here and either let you "get at 'em" or... maybe one of our very own SuperSize BBWs in the NYC area might want to try to win a few thousand bucks. It's part of the Opie and Anthony radio show...

PM me for a link. Or google the Opie and Anthony Show. But be warned: It's called the Fatty Pig Fatty Contest. *rolling eyes*

Here's some info copied from the site.



> Are you a Big Beautiful Woman (a 'BBW')? Are you sporting some extra baggage? Are you plump? Are you a beefy gal? Do you have a hard time NOT nose-diving into a buffet? Well, if so...WE WANT YOU...to point and laugh at. Of course, we are willing to PAY handsomeley for the privilege. Here's the skinny... or the not-so-skinny, if you will:
> - From now until we decide it's over, haul ass to our Free FM studio (40 West 57th St in NYC)...
> - Strap on a bikini (or other revealing outfit)
> - Put on a PIG MASK (we have one for you)
> ...



I hope no one is offended. It's no worse than some of the awful anti-fat news articles we post - and there is a plus side. Let'm PAY!

It looks like the largest woman so far is 505 lbs.

PS Don't shoot the messenger! I thought it was vile, but...maybe we can send some gals down and educate them somehow??

AND WIN THE MONEY. 

(Another warning: Is it possible that the contest isn't for real? I don't see any legal gibberish that accompanies legit contests...)


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Oct 25, 2006)

bah... i'm not shooting the messenger.. i just think it's sad they're going to use the old "fat" joke to get their audience a laugh.. or whatever it is they're searching for.

however.. for the girl that's willing to put on a pig mask (terribly degrading)
I hope she really wants that money cuz you'd NEVER see me degrade myself in that sort of manner.

so sad...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 25, 2006)

I actually was going to post this on hyde park awhile ago. Youtube has like 30 videos of it.

With jerk-offs like that, I'm not surprised XM is in debt.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Oct 25, 2006)

Somebody else posted about this, too. I don't see how any SA education would be done. They flat out say "we want you...to point and laugh at." So I'm going to rename this For How Much Are You Willing to Sell Your Dignity? $10/pound is not nearly enough.


----------



## ripley (Oct 25, 2006)

Is it just me, or is it odd that they have them in scanty clothes and pig masks on a radio show?


----------



## Falling Boy (Oct 25, 2006)

ripley said:


> Is it just me, or is it odd that they have them in scanty clothes and pig masks on a radio show?




Yeah its almost like they didn't think that one through.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 25, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> Yeah its almost like they didn't think that one through.


OH sure they did..someone is bound to have a video camera..or 2.


----------



## missaf (Oct 25, 2006)

http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=263236#post263236

That's what they'll do to you, in front of all those people, for a few hundred bucks. 

I hope that none of our members stoop this low. This is atrocious for SA.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm sure you meant well, SoVerySoft, but I think it's disgusting to suggest anyone should degrade themselves in this way for money. There are better ways to make a statement without lowering oneself to this depravity.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 25, 2006)

Ah, I didn't realize it had been posted in Hyde Park. No, I wasn't condoning this - just reporting it, like we often do with fat-hating media travesties.

Like I said, let's get at 'em. Give 'em hell. OK, yeah, maybe Hyde Park would have been the better place to post this. Should I move it?

But on the other hand, maybe someone would want to try to win the money? Who am I to say?

And it isn't a couple of hundred bucks, it's thousands. Over $5000. And maybe it's a shame to want it enough to endure the ridicule, and maybe it's easier, in some ways, than enduring the silent ridicule that I'm aware of every day of my life. No, I'm not entering the contest. 

I'm just sayin'.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Oct 25, 2006)

Id do it all but the pig nose thats over the top for me.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 25, 2006)

ChickletsBBW said:


> i just think it's sad they're going to use the old "fat" joke to get their audience a laugh.. or whatever it is they're searching for.



This isn't all that bad considering some of the other things they've done in NY. Both of them are perfect examples of perverted shockjock radio hosts who unleash their wrath on the airwaves to avenge years of beatings and dateless weekends throughout high school and college. Not even Howard Stern likes them.
At least this gig promises a few thousand dollars, but I wouldn't be quick to suggest it to anyone.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 25, 2006)

Personally, I see this as an example of how SA will likely remain an uphill battle, and might even be pointless. Switch out the fat person in this contest for any other historically disadvantaged minority and not only would the outrage far surpass the ridicule, the radio station management wouldn't _dream _of even hosting such an event. They might even be arrested for it (not that I would put it past any of these jackasses to try). 

_Slave contest! Shine our shoes and be our chained slave all day! (African American entrants *only*)
[*]Beat your wife contest!! Make her service your needs while you beat her silly - she's your property!
[*]Trip the cripple contest! Win money for knocking over the disabled! Come see the struggling amputees when we take away their wheelchairs!_
I think it's revolting that this contest is even promoted here, of all places. And I'm even more dismayed that some of our own members think it's somehow less awful because they offer a lot of money .

Sure - we could lighten up and enjoy the joke. All it'll cost is our dignity, self-respect and esteem. And I do mean all of us - because while I'm disgusted by those who enter this contest - I pity any random fat person that happens to encounter a contest audience member on the street, at work, at a restaurant, at a grocery store, etc. 

This is how the silent (and not-so-silent) ridicule the OP mentioned festers and grows. One sad, pathetic person enters the contest and gets the money - but we all pay the price.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 25, 2006)

Even if I were flat broke and needed a kidney, no amount of money would make me do that.

ETA: Sam is right. When people step up to do this, they cost us all something.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 25, 2006)

:doh:  
How utterly revolting
Glad you posted it only because I am doing more shows for ENTERTAINMENT TONIGHT and just used it as a prime example of why it is still so acceptable to degrade fat people and then dare to see it as humor.







SoVerySoft said:


> OK, I know this is kind of obnoxious, but I thought I'd post it here and either let you "get at 'em" or... maybe one of our very own SuperSize BBWs in the NYC area might want to try to win a few thousand bucks. It's part of the Opie and Anthony radio show...
> 
> PM me for a link. Or google the Opie and Anthony Show. But be warned: It's called the Fatty Pig Fatty Contest. *rolling eyes*
> 
> ...


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 25, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Personally, I see this as an example of how SA will likely remain an uphill battle, and might even be pointless. Switch out the fat person in this contest for any other historically disadvantaged minority and not only would the outrage far surpass the ridicule, the radio station management wouldn't _dream _of even hosting such an event. They might even be arrested for it (not that I would put it past any of these jackasses to try).
> 
> _Slave contest! Shine our shoes and be our chained slave all day! (African American entrants *only*)
> [*]Beat your wife contest!! Make her service your needs while you beat her silly - she's your property!
> ...



I'd rep you ten times if I could for this post. You expressed my thoughts exactly.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 25, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Personally, I see this as an example of how SA will likely remain an uphill battle, and might even be pointless. Switch out the fat person in this contest for any other historically disadvantaged minority and not only would the outrage far surpass the ridicule, the radio station management wouldn't _dream _of even hosting such an event. They might even be arrested for it (not that I would put it past any of these jackasses to try).
> 
> _Slave contest! Shine our shoes and be our chained slave all day! (African American entrants *only*)
> [*]Beat your wife contest!! Make her service your needs while you beat her silly - she's your property!
> ...




Samantha, you're absolutely right, and that's exactly why I haven't brought this up to ANYONE until SVS posted it here. Don't forget, though, this wouldn't be the first time that a member of our community appeared in the media, and it won't be the last. I know women who can easily walk out of that studio with over six thousand dollars in their pocket, and all they would have to do is get weighed by the interns.
I'm not condoning this at all, but think of it this way...a 600lb woman is going to get snickered in public whether she does the show or not, so charging $10 a pound for it may not sound like a bad idea.
Some of our Dimensions women have pretty sturdy shields to fend off ridicule, but ultimately, you're right...this only leaves us several steps back.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Oct 25, 2006)

I don't know what it takes to go and do that.
I do hope that whoever does, speaks out in support of SA.


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Oct 25, 2006)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> I don't know what it takes to go and do that.
> I do hope that whoever does, speaks out in support of SA.



I hope so too, but somehow I doubt the radio hosts would let it any fat positive comments.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Oct 25, 2006)

You know what? If they start attacking her.I hope that my BBW sister does what Tom Cruise does in Magnolia.

Just sit there and not say a word when confronted.

A bully hates it when its insults don't incite a response.

or the complete opposite and say:
"Ok, give it your best shot, go ahead! Spit out your venom". I'd doubt they would.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 25, 2006)

They chockful of misogyny yet this one thing hits close to home. Frankly, they rarely make any positive comments about women, even the "hot" ones. The best thing to do is ignore it. Otherwise, you'll have their crazy fans swarm to this website.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Oct 25, 2006)

My Irish is all riled up now.
I wish I could be the biggest one and take them on.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 25, 2006)

I actually watched a clip with the biggest woman. Yes it was degrading, but not as bad as one thinks. She was a bit sassy!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Oct 25, 2006)

Was it Raqui, by any chance?

'Cause that it the biggest girl I know.


----------



## tjw1971 (Oct 25, 2006)

The interesting thing is, most of the people who pay any attention to these clips or the show seem to be interested in bigger gals. The jocks think they're just getting "laughs" out of it - but I'd say a good number of people observing find these women attractive, not repulsive.

If you look at these guys' other shows, they're *always* a bunch of immature idiots anyway. So I can't see how their opinions hold much weight with most of their listening/viewing audience? The one guy is always making himself throw up in a bucket over the dumbest things. Not exactly a beacon of intelligence.

Heck, the first gal who came into their studio to compete in this contest even shocked *them*. They were all ready to poke fun at her, but she was so attractive, they couldn't do it. They openly admitted they weren't expecting anything like that, especially for her weight.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 25, 2006)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Was it Raqui, by any chance?
> 
> 'Cause that it the biggest girl I know.



Nope, it was some lady from Binghamton, a 'friend' brought her down to the city.


----------



## AppreSheAte (Oct 25, 2006)

if at least some of the guys who might watch the contest would be watching because it sounds really, really sexy? (not the pig mask, but I would love to see a big beautiful lady in a bikini any time any where!) :smitten: 

SVS I would never shoot you hun, you can be a messenger anytime you want!


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 25, 2006)

AppreSheAte said:


> if at least some of the guys who might watch the contest would be watching because it sounds really, really sexy? (not the pig mask, but I would love to see a big beautiful lady in a bikini any time any where!) :smitten:



Do us all a favor and go to http://www.superbbw.com. New Years Eve is just around the corner, so book yourself a room, attend the bash, and be sure to swing by the pool area. You'll find a plethora of beautiful fat girls in swimsuits, enjoying themselves in an environment that ISN'T set up to dehumanize them.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 25, 2006)

Even though I listen to them every day. Yes, they are over the top. Yes, they make fun of EVERYONE, especially women.
If you listen daily, however, and not listen to them out of context, you'll also see that it is all done in fun, and their humor is not as mean spirited as one might think.
This is an interesting thread for me. Being a very open & outspoken FA, I have often been ridiculed by others for my preference for the softer, rounder body. I have often spoken out against the closet FA's, the guys who look at fat women & think "good enough to F***, but not to be seen in public with.
A BBW I know well used to "date" a guy who had a degree of notoriety, who would NEVER be seen in public with her.......what kind of relationship is that?
When I did my radio/internet show, I made it a point of bringing fat girls on the air in an effort to expose the listening public to my feelings about the plus sized female. I was very patronizing to the ladies. My radio partner, on the other hand, made fun of the girls for cheap laughs.
Most of the women knew it, and went along with it because of me. After the shows, I'd often ask if they felt demeaned by being on the air under those circumstances, and all said no, since I was there to present the other side.
Radio reflects life, and there will be those that like, and those that don't.
As I said, I listen enough to know Opie & Anthonty don't mean any of what they say on the air. Their radio coverage in NY during the 9/11 attack showed me the compassion they have. Look, one of their regular guests is Patrice O'Neal, a black comedian, yet a lot of their humor would be considered anti-black by some people. It's all in how you percieve them. 
And........I'm sure someone can use the money.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 25, 2006)

Velvet said:


> :doh:
> How utterly revolting
> Glad you posted it only because I am doing more shows for ENTERTAINMENT TONIGHT and just used it as a prime example of why it is still so acceptable to degrade fat people and then dare to see it as humor.



That ALONE is reason enough to let our members know about things like this.... word gets out, something is said, maybe someone learns a lesson or at least generates more dinner table conversation across the country. Velvet, thank you taking time in your spotlight moment to speak about something like that. 

I'm glad SVS posted it, discussion is good for the soul.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 25, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Do us all a favor and go to http://www.superbbw.com. New Years Eve is just around the corner, so book yourself a room, attend the bash, and be sure to swing by the pool area. You'll find a plethora of beautiful fat girls in swimsuits, enjoying themselves in an environment that ISN'T set up to dehumanize them.



Thank you, Bruce.... very well said.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 25, 2006)

And just as a reminder-if anyone goes writing to them, or posting to them, etc... please don't direct them back to these forums, by name or link, etc. The LAST thing anyone here needs is some nationwide show directing their legions of haters here. 

That is why (at least I believe why) SVS didn't post a link out to their site, etc. 

Thanks folks.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 25, 2006)

I posted the information because (1) As fat people, I thought we should know about it, and (2) I knew it would spark healthy debate. I didn't post it to endorse the contest, although, yes, I said I thought one of our members might want to participate. I still think that.

All of the shock and outrage I've been reading here has me stumped. No, not the shock and outrage towards the contest - but towards me, for bringing that message here, to our safe haven. 

Do we want to insulate our members from anything that is anti-fat, or anything that might get some healthy debate going? I think it's better to know whats going on, and deal with it however we choose to deal with it, than to hide from it all. We can take it. 

If you want to - just tell Opie and Anthony that they are fucking assholes (which of course they know they are, or are portraying with this contest.) The over-the-top name of the contest would only be taken seriously by the lowest of the low - and they are already the lowest of the low...so...what could we do to educate them anyhow?

Do you remember the TV show All in the Family? When it first aired, people were shocked that such things could be said on television. Archie was the most blatantly bigoted character we'd ever encountered on TV, and people thought his attitudes would fuel stereotypes. But you know what? It did more to show people how absurd the biases were than to support them. They were able to see how ridiculous intolerant people can be. 

I envision a sassy supersize fat girl going on Opie and Anthony and teaching them a thing or two about pride and confidence with in-your-face responses to anything they might throw her way.

Have we forgotten that Fat Chicks Rock? Let's not hide under one.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 25, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> That is why (at least I believe why) SVS didn't post a link out to their site, etc.



Yup! Exactly.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 25, 2006)

I think it was great SVS. 

I think folks need to take a step back. Lately it seems like posters are super ready to jump on each other and any little teeny thing they think is not SA, almost as if we're all in some contest to be the angriest at anti-fat statements and get the "Most SA!!!!!" award.

These things happen. Oppression happens. We've got to funnel our energy towards doing something when we can, not bashing other posters who for some reason don't seem to fit our ticket to SA heaven.


----------



## dan (Oct 25, 2006)

I'd like to see a huge SSBBW place her fat ass on those two little jerks and squish them until they scream for mercy and forgivness. on the AIR...Now that would make for great ratings.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 26, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I think it was great SVS.
> 
> I think folks need to take a step back. Lately it seems like posters are super ready to jump on each other and any little teeny thing they think is not SA, almost as if we're all in some contest to be the angriest at anti-fat statements and get the "Most SA!!!!!" award.
> 
> These things happen. Oppression happens. We've got to funnel our energy towards doing something when we can, not bashing other posters who for some reason don't seem to fit our ticket to SA heaven.



I agree completely, another reason I'm glad SVS posted this, and something I've stated in my argument for the validity of posts like this to have a place here.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 26, 2006)

But what do you do when the entire show's concept is politically incorrect? You can't just knit pick (the general you) what you may find offensive. Certainly, this is par for the course for the shock jock genre.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks AM, AFG, Bruce, MissT, WrestlingGuy and the others for the support and positive comments.

As I just said in a PM to someone, I know it's an icky contest, but I think we are safer _knowing_ about this crap, than being _protected_ from it.

And I think we are better equipped to do something about it - to turn it around to our advantage - than the average fat person out there.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 26, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I think it was great SVS.
> 
> I think folks need to take a step back. Lately it seems like posters are super ready to jump on each other and any little teeny thing they think is not SA, almost as if we're all in some contest to be the angriest at anti-fat statements and get the "Most SA!!!!!" award.
> 
> These things happen. Oppression happens. We've got to funnel our energy towards doing something when we can, not bashing other posters who for some reason don't seem to fit our ticket to SA heaven.



I just reread the posts in this thread and I do not see where anyone bashed SVS. I was (and still am) appalled that anyone would suggest to another person they should subject themselves to this dehumanizing degradation. That's a disagreement, not an attack. Discussion of the contest is one thing, suggesting someone participate for the cash is sad to me.

I've hardly been the cheerleader for SA... It's something I grapple with personally. I admire those who fight the fight and hope I might someday have it within myself to do more than post here and write the occasional email complaint to a tv network whose programming offends me. SA heaven is a lovely idea.. though I'm not sure my limited strives make me worthy of it.


----------



## AppreSheAte (Oct 26, 2006)

I stand with you... and enjoy the view too 

now just suppose...

Opwit and Aint'any hold there contest, but instead of laughs there are applause, wolf whistles, and hubba hubbas heard throughout the crowd! Plus some lovely lady wins $5500 or so. (hmmm wonder if she'd need a date to celebrate with that night?) 

Well... wonder if that is a possible scenario?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 26, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I think folks need to take a step back. Lately it seems like posters are super ready to jump on each other and any little teeny thing they think is not SA, almost as if we're all in some contest to be the angriest at anti-fat statements and get the "Most SA!!!!!" award.



There does seem to be a lot of cranky people lately. 

And it's not like human beings doing stupid crap for money is exclusive to large people. Just now there's a video on the front page of youtube of some douche bag eating a ralphed up bug. Not to mention all the cringe worthy daytime talk shows and all those god awful reality TV shows. 

People suck. Life goes on.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 26, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I just reread the posts in this thread and I do not see where anyone bashed SVS. ...



I didn't say anyone bashed me, TFG, I said they expressed shock and outrage that I would bring this message here.

Rereading the posts, I see there was only one that actually said that here, although some folks were very supportive of her post, so it seemed like more than one to me. Plus, a couple of people PM'd me their points of view. It adds up.

I expected controversy. And it helped me clarify the points I wanted to make. So for that, I thank everyone who posted an opinion.


----------



## NYEmtEsq (Oct 26, 2006)

I realize that this is going to make me unpopular, but I'm an O&A fan (and no, I won't link this forum back to their site....). However, I have to admit that I cringed when I first heard of this contest. To be fair though, O&A dish it out in everyone's direction, it's what they do to keep edgy. Much of their stuff is over the top, and in this uber P/C world, it's actually refreshing to hear people express such un-P/C opinions, even if it is just shtick. I guess its sort of a forbidden fruit kind of thing.....

You also have to give the girls who show up (and all are volunteers) credit for having enough confidence in their bodies to do so when they know that they're going to be thrown under the bus. The confidence these women exhibit is far sexier than those with the most beautiful of soft and sexy bodies who dress in baggy shirts and minimizing colors (which only shows a minimized self-image, in my opinion). 

Besides, if someone here can take the money, which is now over $5,000.00, why the hell not?


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 26, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I think it was great SVS.
> 
> I think folks need to take a step back. Lately it seems like posters are super ready to jump on each other and any little teeny thing they think is not SA, almost as if we're all in some contest to be the angriest at anti-fat statements and get the "Most SA!!!!!" award.
> 
> These things happen. Oppression happens. We've got to funnel our energy towards doing something when we can, not bashing other posters who for some reason don't seem to fit our ticket to SA heaven.




Uber-props. My thoughts exactly and for a good long while and I was beginning to wonder if I'd finally gone off the deep end.

Completley unrelated, but I'm of the opinion that most of the people who go through the trouble of showing up to something like this probably are doing so because they are completely ignorant of the more fat positive events they're likely to see a larger-sized female or two at. 

I'm also of the opinion that many more people here, without the peer pressure of the board, would be amenable to selling their dignitiy to a bunch of half-assed shockjocks who're going to burn the money on something equally idiotic and tasteless anyway. This contest will be forgotten in six month's time, but it's possible to do something worth remembering if you win. Of course, if you don't win you just get to look silly on the internet, but you're probably going to do that for free anyway sooner or later, right? As a guy I can't possibly begin to grasp the emotional ramifications of such actions, but I'm pretty sure there are people out there who are up to dealing with a little concentrated public ridicule.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 26, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> All of the shock and outrage I've been reading here has me stumped. No, not the shock and outrage towards the contest - but towards me, for bringing that message here, to our safe haven.



Not to worry, I don't think any less of you for posting this. Someone had to put it up here sooner or later.

But I think we all have learned some valuable lessons between Opie and Anthony and Dr.Ablow-me, so it can't be all that bad.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 26, 2006)

NYEmtEsq said:


> I realize that this is going to make me unpopular, but I'm an O&A fan (and no, I won't link this forum back to their site....). However, I have to admit that I cringed when I first heard of this contest. To be fair though, O&A dish it out in everyone's direction, it's what they do to keep edgy. Much of their stuff is over the top, and in this uber P/C world, it's actually refreshing to hear people express such un-P/C opinions, even if it is just shtick. I guess its sort of a forbidden fruit kind of thing.....



Well said. I can appreciate nonPC humor as well as anyone else, but the big problem I have is that PC guidelines don't cover fat women. Everyone has to be super careful with racial slurs, but they can compare a fat girl to a barnyard animal without any guilt or threat of a lawsuit. And it's accepted.


----------



## dodo (Oct 26, 2006)

If I had a girlfriend who crawled around barking in skivvies and a pig mask, I'd lose my pudding. :wubu:

I'll be saving this one for a rainy day.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 26, 2006)

dodo said:


> If I had a girlfriend who crawled around barking in skivvies and a pig mask, I'd lose my pudding. :wubu:
> 
> I'll be saving this one for a rainy day.



Yes, but we already know you're a troubled soul, and you're not offering anyone $10 a pound!

*oink*


----------



## NYEmtEsq (Oct 26, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Well said. I can appreciate nonPC humor as well as anyone else, but the big problem I have is that PC guidelines don't cover fat women. Everyone has to be super careful with racial slurs, but they can compare a fat girl to a barnyard animal without any guilt or threat of a lawsuit. And it's accepted.



I understand the discrepancy, and it pisses me off as much as anyone else around here. Hell, I'm sure you've also felt that as a FA, you've had more explaning to do of your preference than closeted homosexuals. I know I've been in that boat, and I've had to bluntly remind friends that I enjoy the feminine form, just a more padded version. However, wanting the PC umbrella to expand, rather than contract, sucks. There's too much of that already.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 26, 2006)

dodo said:


> If I had a girlfriend who crawled around barking in skivvies and a pig mask, I'd lose my pudding. :wubu:
> 
> I'll be saving this one for a rainy day.



oh wow you're still alive?


----------



## dodo (Oct 26, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Yes, but we already know you're a troubled soul, and you're not offering anyone $10 a pound!
> 
> *oink*



If you play barnyard with me, I'll throw ten dollars worth of pudding at you. That's how I pay for love.


----------



## dodo (Oct 26, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> oh wow you're still alive?


__________________
_Sticking feathers up your butt does *not* make you a chicken. It makes you a dodo._-dodo


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 26, 2006)

Couldn't think of anything, huh? Go crawl back into your hole, nobody missed you.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 26, 2006)

dodo said:


> If you play barnyard with me, I'll throw ten dollars worth of pudding at you. That's how I pay for love.



I will take it under consideration. I do love me some pudding.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 26, 2006)

Ok, if one says something with ANY energy at all, we are 'cranky.I forgot that as a fatty I am to be jolly at all times. I don't think fat people should be 'kept' from this information, but I guess I don't see the point of saying .."Hey!!..this is total crap, but you can pay the rent with the prize". This stuff goes on all the time, so it is not exactly big news, but I just don't see the point.

oy


----------



## mossystate (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh, and by the way, sometimes 'PC' just means PLAIN COURTESY, for fucks sake..lol..so tired of that said any time a person holds up their paw and says..ummm..excuse me..not nice.You still get your Howie Stern,Rush
Limbaugh..etc..etc..etc...I don't think any of you who are whining about the world being too 'PC' have much to worry about...'pats your lil heads and hands you a teething biscuit'.....wheeeee...


----------



## bradlm (Oct 27, 2006)

Seems to me just another attempt to pay someone to be publically humiliated. Sure you can go there, head high saying "I don't give a shit what you think of me", but no one likes to be ridiculed. This is a vile, opportunistic spectacle that might even be beneath Stern. It's definately something that would reinforce all the negative stereotypes of bbw's and set acceptance back a step or 2. What's next, asking Jews to come scrounge for pennies on the sidewalk? (I'm Jewish so don't hit me on this, I was making an analogy)


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Oct 27, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Have we forgotten that Fat Chicks Rock? Let's not hide under one.



HERE HERE!!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 28, 2006)

True dat, except Im not sure ET will say anything in re to it but I will def add it to my upcoming Swiss TV (http://www.nouvo.ch/home) interview and pray they keep it in, as I think the 'average' citizen would be stunned to witness such stuff exists, more often then not it seems folks think fat prejudism is 'in our heads' and that times have changed but this most certainly proves fat prejudism is alive and well sadly.
V



AnnMarie said:


> That ALONE is reason enough to let our members know about things like this.... word gets out, something is said, maybe someone learns a lesson or at least generates more dinner table conversation across the country. Velvet, thank you taking time in your spotlight moment to speak about something like that.
> 
> I'm glad SVS posted it, discussion is good for the soul.


----------

